# Importanti (?) sviluppi installazione

## x-dd

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511860.html

Riapro topic identico ad uno chiuso a causa (mio parere) di una errata interpretazione di un moderatore.

Mi discosto da quanto detto da randomaze perchè notato il topic chiuso mi sono interessato al problema di alain-elkann e sto cercando (nel mio piccolo) di impostare una soluzione ai suoi problemi, sono a conoscenza (vista la situazione ho fatto una ricerchina nel forum) del precedente topic chiuso a causa di interventi non in linea con le linee guida.

[OT] Colgo l'occasione per esprimete tutto il mio spregio contro gli utenti che con atteggiamento spocchioso hanno fatto si che alain-elkann abbia dovuto rivolgersi ad un forum non in lingua madre per un piccolo problema,  che a mio modesto parere andava affrontato serenamene perchè alla portata delle persone esperte che frequentano il forum.

Chiedo scusa per il disturbo che ho arrecato con questo mio intervento alle persone che si occupano solo di problemi tecnici

----------

## .:chrome:.

Colgo l'occasione per esprimete tutto il mio spregio contro gli utenti che, incapaci di seguire le guide e che non hanno voglia di leggere la documentazione completa vanno dando all'untore inveendo contro le guide che in realtà non sono in grado di seguire.

in altre parole... il problema di alain è che non è capace di seguire le guide, non certamente che queste sono fatte male.

io ho seguito quella guida diverse volte (credo che la quickinstall guide non sia cambiata molto negli ultimi mesi) e non ho mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo. lo stesso devono aver fatto moltissimi utenti, perché se non fosse così bugzilla si sarebbe riempito di proteste.

a questo punto... il problema è solo di un utente, visto che si presenta solo a lui e non a tutti gli altri.

ora... se su 100 persone le cose vanno bene a 99, mi sembra inverosimile che quell'unico a cui le cose non funziona dia degli imcapaci a tutti gli altri 99. ti sembra che il discorso fili...?

la cosa più ridicola, in tutto questo, è quel suo atteggiamento da "siete tutti delle merde, adesso arrivo io a salvarvi".

mi sembra evidente che ci siano delle lacune anche su come si montano i file system, e viene a parlare di corruzione delle ISO senza nemmeno sapere come funzionano e come vengono prodotte.

semplicemente questo tizio si sta ridicolizzando.

----------

## GiRa

Ascolta un secondo:

```

mount /dev/ROOT /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/altro

mount /dev/ALTRO /mnt/gentoo/altro 

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar jxpf stage3.tar.bz2

```

Non è una cosa esoterica è una delle BASI della gestione dei filesystem unix, descritta nella  Introduzione a GNU/Linux degli Appunti di Informatica Libera.

Non nella sezione "ultraimpossibleadministrationclusteringhighperformancebuzzwordmilliondollar".

Insomma!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

credo che la soluzione migliore sarebbe stata quella di mandare un pm ai mod e chiedere di riaprire il topic, non crearne uno identico..

----------

## gutter

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi discosto da quanto detto da randomaze perchè notato il topic chiuso mi sono interessato al problema di alain-elkann e sto cercando (nel mio piccolo) di impostare una soluzione ai suoi problemi

 

Molti utenti nel topic che hai linkato hanno provato a capire il problema e suggerire una soluzione ma i risultati sono stati vani.

Non voglio chiudere questo topic perchè spero che il tuo desiderio di fornire una soluzione non crei un topic dove l'unico risultato siano insulti ed inutili attacchi personali.

Al primo insulto chiaro e/o velato chiuderò il topic senza altri commenti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi discosto da quanto detto da randomaze perchè notato il topic chiuso mi sono interessato al problema di alain-elkann e sto cercando (nel mio piccolo) di impostare una soluzione ai suoi problemi

 

ci tieni tanto ad avere una soluzione? eccola (un estratto):

```
# whois twi-31o2.org

Domain ID:D98388283-LROR

Domain Name:TWI-31O2.ORG

Registrant Name:Chris Gianelloni
```

quello che ha fatto scalpore è trovare traccia di twi-31o2.org, ma a quanto parte quell'indirizzo appartiene a un certo Chris Gianelloni.

tutti soddisfatti ora?

adesso è chiaro a tutti che è stato sollevato un immenso polverone PER NIENTE?

spero solo che a questo punto alain-elkann abbia almeno il buon senso di scusarsi con chi ha insultato.

dal modo in cui si atteggia sembra il dio in terra, eppure questo dio non è stato capace di montare un file system né di usare un banalissimo comando che anche il peggior amministratore di sistema o di rete conosce

----------

## x-dd

@.:chrome:. Con calma, non fare tutto questo casino, il mio è un discorso di fondo non è contro di te.

@alain-elkann ricominciamo da capo, ho imparato a mie spese come funziona questa comunità, guarda con tutta onestà sei tu che hai sbagliato qualcosa, capisco la frustrazione di non completare con successo un'installazione, capisco che la guida possa essere in alcuni casi specifici un po' lacunosa, però il problema molto probabilmente è il tuo.

Il mio intervento è orientato ad un maggiore "camerativismo" del forum.

Ho letto i tuoi interventi Inglese, per favore ricomincia anche qui.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Con calma, non fare tutto questo casino, il mio è un discorso di fondo non è contro di te

 

oh, ma non ho mai pensato nulla di simile. ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione.

più che altro il mio era un intervento contro il modo di fare di alain, che ad un certo punto mi ha davvero stancato.

voglio vedere se adesso va dicendo che anche la mia macchina è stata violata in modo che il whois fornisse un risultato falsato...

----------

## x-dd

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *x-dd wrote:*   Con calma, non fare tutto questo casino, il mio è un discorso di fondo non è contro di te 
> 
> oh, ma non ho mai pensato nulla di simile. ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione.
> 
> più che altro il mio era un intervento contro il modo di fare di alain, che ad un certo punto mi ha davvero stancato.
> ...

 

Ho letto e riletto ma non so di cosa parli, mi sfugge qualcosa.

----------

## alain-elkann

onore a te

credimi (forse lo avrai percepito) non sono ne pagato ne appagato dal creare polveroni etc

qualcuno ancora adesso mi attribuisce un voler denigrare la guida, oltrechè non essere in grado di seguirla

bene prendo fiato e mi rilasso

il dubbui che volevo sollevare all'inizio (i post sono la) era se la quida quick install contenesse o meno inesattezze che potessero portare al fallimento della installazione

poi sono usciti i guardiani del tempio.....

propongo umilmente che vengano riaperti i 3D a me chiusi, come gesto distensivo, non è detto che debba usarli ma sarebbe buono vederli aperti (cazzo software libero 3D chiusi!!! ) <==========mia riflessioneLast edited by alain-elkann on Wed Nov 01, 2006 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> Mi discosto da quanto detto da randomaze perchè notato il topic chiuso mi sono interessato al problema di alain-elkann e sto cercando (nel mio piccolo) di impostare una soluzione ai suoi problemi, sono a conoscenza (vista la situazione ho fatto una ricerchina nel forum) del precedente topic chiuso a causa di interventi non in linea con le linee guida.

 

sai a parte tutto, pensavo di aver maturato nell'ambiente sufficiente esperienza, dato che non ho avuto problemi con debian, openBSD, suse rh, da poter affrontare un'install di gentoo;

non era presunzione quindi che mi ha fatto sotto sotto pensare che la fonte dei problemi potessi non essere io, cosa che ho subito investigato, leggendomi oltre che i 3D passati di gentoo, le due guide, che potrei citare a memoria, la guida di grub, e quant'altro;

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> il dubbui che volevo sollevare all'inizio (i post sono la) era se la quida quick install contenesse o meno inesattezze che potessero portare al fallimento della installazione

 

no. ho appena finito di riguardare tutta la quickinstall guide.

ragionandoci seriamente l'unica cosa che può avere portato al fallimento della tua installazione sono l'aver perso per strada un passaggio o l'aver male interpretato un comando, oppure l'esserti limitato (permettimi di dire: in modo molto superfciale) a leggere ed eseguire quello che trovavi nei box violetto saltanto questa interessante frase: "Edit your /etc/fstab and replace BOOT, ROOT and SWAP with the actual partition names. Don't forget to check that the file systems match your installation.".

quanto a GLI (Gentoo Linux Installer) è scritto da ogni parte che è immaturo e non ancora pronto per la produzione. è veroc he con queste premesse non avrebbero ami dovuto inserirlo nel liveCD 2006.0, ma è anche vero che nel momento in cui un utente decide di usare un software che la comunità non ha ancora dichiarato stabile, che ti piaccia o no, non gli si può dare alcun tipo di supporto.

adesso hai avuto la risposta completa e ragionata che desideravi. spero tu sia soddisfatto

----------

## Luca89

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> non era presunzione quindi che mi ha fatto sotto sotto pensare che la fonte dei problemi potessi non essere io, cosa che ho subito investigato, leggendomi oltre che i 3D passati di gentoo, le due guide, che potrei citare a memoria, la guida di grub, e quant'altro;

 

Impossibile, se hai letto tutte quelle guide e i 3d passati saresti riuscito bene nell'intento o comunque avresti spiegato molto meglio i tuoi problemi.

----------

## alain-elkann

Impossibile, se hai letto tutte quelle guide e i 3d passati saresti riuscito bene nell'intento o comunque avresti spiegato molto meglio i tuoi problemi.[/quote]

un problema è un'evenienza qualsiasi, vissuta da qualcuno, con sofferenza, fastidio,intolleranza...

non è il mio caso

che gentoo non installi o che io sia incapace ad installarla non è assolutamente un problema, così come lo definisci tu;

comunque sto bruciando nuovi iso, tra poco ci riproverò

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma per la storia del dns andato male?

che spreco di cd   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Vogliamo tornare IT, dopo che tante parole sono state buttate al vento?

Pensi di aver capito, quindi, che questo maledetto twi-31o2.org appartiene a uno sviluppatore di gentoo? Hai detto che stai scaricando delle altre .iso, sai come controllare se sono state alterate e/o compromesse (così da non doverti ritrovare a bruciare un altro CD per nulla)?

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

la cosa è semplice, ed è stata già spiegata. nel momento in cui ha eseguito il net-setup per qualche motivo oscuro in quanto non abbiamo i dettagli della sua rete, in quanto non li ha postati non è stato riscritto il /etc/resolv.conf del livecd. lui vedendo twi-31o2.org ha pensato giustamente che degli hacker fossero penetrati nel mirror per modificare la risoluzione del dns.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Vogliamo tornare IT, dopo che tante parole sono state buttate al vento?
> 
> Pensi di aver capito, quindi, che questo maledetto twi-31o2.org appartiene a uno sviluppatore di gentoo? Hai detto che stai scaricando delle altre .iso, sai come controllare se sono state alterate e/o compromesse (così da non doverti ritrovare a bruciare un altro CD per nulla)?
> 
> Ciao.

 

[code]CERT® Advisory CA-1994-05 MD5 Checksums

Original issue date: March 18, 1994

Last revised: April 28, 1998

Updated information on obtaining RFCs.

 *Quote:*   

> A complete revision history is at the end of this file. This advisory gives the MD5 checksums for a number of SunOS files, along with a tool for checking them. The checksums can be used to assure the integrity of those files.
> 
> The CERT Coordination Center is distributing these checksums because of an increasing number of incidents in which intruders who gain root access are modifying system files to install Trojan horses.
> 
> Moreover, intruders are modifying files so that they have the same checksum as the original file. This is possible because the standard "sum" program that comes with most UNIX systems was designed to detect accidental modifications to files and is not strong enough to prevent deliberate attempts to yield a specific checksum. The MD5 algorithm by RSA Data Security, Inc. is specifically designed to provide checksums that cannot be deliberately spoofed. We strongly recommend that sites install the MD5 software and use it to validate system software. More information on obtaining MD5 is given below. 

 

kikko, (spero di non essere bannato per averti chiamato così)

questo viene dal sito del CERT, se voi te fo na traduzzzione!!!

dall'alto o dal basso della mia ignoranzità, ho quantomeno imparato: MAI DARE NULLA PER SCONTATO

p.s. SPERO VIVAMENTE CHE NON COMPAIA L'ENNESIMO EMERITO... A DIRMI: SI MA NEL CERT ADVISORY DI PARLA DI sun....Last edited by alain-elkann on Wed Nov 01, 2006 8:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Luca89

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> questo viene dal sito del CERT, se voi te fo na traduzzzione!!!

 

falla perché non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> falla perché non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire. 

 

dai, così ridiamo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   falla perché non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire.  
> 
> dai, così ridiamo 

 

ma dai... è una cosa seria. stiamo parlando di sistemi bucati che possono mettere in pericolo le installazioni degli utenti.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   questo viene dal sito del CERT, se voi te fo na traduzzzione!!! 
> 
> falla perché non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire. 

 

vuol dire che se prima c'era qualcosa che era ritenuta ragionevolmente sicura, non si è dimostrata tale, per cui è stata sostituita da un'altra, ritenuta in un dato momento più sicura e inespugnabile;

potresti escludere che questa possa venir a sua volta compromessa??

io no

----------

## alain-elkann

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   falla perché non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire.  
> 
> dai, così ridiamo 

 

guardate, visti gli innumerevoli tentativi andati non a buon fine, di instaurare un buon feeling su questo forum, mi vedo costretto ad abbandonare, in quanto non glie la fo a stare dietro a tutti voiantri che sete tanti

per cui getto la spugna.... :--(

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> vuol dire che se prima c'era qualcosa che era ritenuta ragionevolmente sicura, non si è dimostrata tale

 

ma va? hai scoperto l'acqua calda.

nessun sistema è sicuro. lo sa anche il mio cane

le collisioni MD5 sono storia di due o firse addirittura tre anni fa. sei rimasto indietro e sei anche OT

stai andando volutamente fuori argomento per nascondere l'immensa figura di cacca che hai fatto

----------

## Flameeyes

Firulì firulà.... se qualcuno non se ne fosse accorto, tutte le ISO recenti hanno un file DIGESTS che tiene _sia_ l'MD5 _sia_ l'SHA1... in aggiunta, c'è un file .asc generato con gpg.

Sì, è _teoricamente_ possibile generare una ISO che sia modificata ma con lo stesso MD5 (per quanto questo dovrebbe significare anche una dimensione diversa), e SHA1 potrebbe "cadere" presto, ma riuscire ad avere un file che contemporaneamente abbia lo stesso SHA1 e lo stesso MD5 di un altro file, contenendo dati simili e con una dimensione simile (non puoi superare i 700MB per una ISO di un CD), è tecnicamente infattiibile.

Poi se non ti fidi, c'è la firma GPG.

Per nota di cronaca di chi non lo sapesse, Chris Gianelloni, wolf31o2, è il Lead di Release Engineering... giusto quelle persone che preparano LiveCD e Stages... è già capitato che per minime distrazioni /etc/hosts o /etc/resolve.conf finissero col defaultare sugli indirizzi di Chris o di qualche altro release engineer.

----------

## alain-elkann

RAGAZZI 

io ho un po calcato la mano, ma francamente non posso credere di stare a parlare con gente così

come dire che il WORM morris è stato scoperto vent'anni fà per cui ora possiamo star tranquilli, in generale...Last edited by alain-elkann on Wed Nov 01, 2006 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... potresti provare ad utilizzare un altro livecd. tanto alla fine una live vale l'altra. al massimo disabiliti i mirror gentoo e vai a pescare i sorgenti direttamente dal sito degli sviluppatori. in questo modo eviti che i livecd taroccati di gentoo possano crearti casini.

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per nota di cronaca di chi non lo sapesse, Chris Gianelloni, wolf31o2, è il Lead di Release Engineering... giusto quelle persone che preparano LiveCD e Stages... è già capitato che per minime distrazioni /etc/hosts o /etc/resolve.conf finissero col defaultare sugli indirizzi di Chris o di qualche altro release engineer.

 

si, ricordo di aver avuto un po' di tempo fa un'installazione da stage3 con wolf31o2 in /etc/hostsLast edited by Ic3M4n on Wed Nov 01, 2006 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sembra evidente che tu di sicurezza non ne sai niente

e nemmeno di informatica in generale

hai imparato a usare il computer sul manuale delle giovani marmotte?

adesso vediamo di finirla con questo scempio, per favore.

stai scrivendo cose che non stanno da nessuna parte. ti stai ridicolizzando. e adesso non sei più neanche comico, ma inizi a diventare irritante.Last edited by .:chrome:. on Wed Nov 01, 2006 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... potresti provare ad utilizzare un altro livecd. tanto alla fine una live vale l'altra. al massimo disabiliti i mirror gentoo e vai a pescare i sorgenti direttamente dal sito degli sviluppatori. in questo modo eviti che i livecd taroccati di gentoo possano crearti casini.

 

AAAAHHHRGG,

lc3!!!!

ma allora non mi leggi????????????

ho usato prima il 

LIVECD

poi il 

MINIMAL INSTALL

ora come detto stò bruciando un'altro iso proveniente da un'altro server........ ma allora??????

----------

## alain-elkann

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> mi sembra evidente che tu di sicurezza non ne sai niente
> 
> e nemmeno di informatica in generale
> 
> hai imparato a usare il computer sul manuale delle giovani marmotte?
> ...

 

parliamone

----------

## lavish

alain-elkann, hai letto quanto scritto da Flameeyes, per curiosita'?

Dopo quanto hai affermato in precedenza, ora che ne pensi?

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> Per nota di cronaca di chi non lo sapesse, Chris Gianelloni, wolf31o2, è il Lead di Release Engineering... giusto quelle persone che preparano LiveCD e Stages... è già capitato che per minime distrazioni /etc/hosts o /etc/resolve.conf finissero col defaultare sugli indirizzi di Chris o di qualche altro release engineer.

 

la questione a me sembrava chiarita.....

non dovranno esserci spero altri trecento utenti che dicano la stessa cosa .....

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   beh... potresti provare ad utilizzare un altro livecd. tanto alla fine una live vale l'altra. al massimo disabiliti i mirror gentoo e vai a pescare i sorgenti direttamente dal sito degli sviluppatori. in questo modo eviti che i livecd taroccati di gentoo possano crearti casini. 
> 
> AAAAHHHRGG,
> 
> lc3!!!!
> ...

 

certo che ti leggo. purtroppo anche bene. con altro livecd (e qui mi sono spiegato male) intendevo: utilizza una knoppix, oppure fatti un livecd con linuxFromScratch e sei a posto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> la questione a me sembrava chiarita.....

 

bene. allora falla finita.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> parliamone

 

di cosa vuoi parlare? potrei stare a spiegarti perché c'è una bella differenza tra il generare una collisione in MD5 e violare in conreto un sistema...  ma non lo farò. una persona della tua levatura ha ricevuto molta più attenzione di quanta non ne meritasse.

a maggior ragione perché il tuo comportamento è offensivo e cerchi solo di fare casino nel forum.

l'unica cosa di cui vale la pena discutere è se bannarti subito o tra qualche tempo, ma per tua fortuna la decisione non spetta a me

----------

## Luca89

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Per nota di cronaca di chi non lo sapesse, Chris Gianelloni, wolf31o2, è il Lead di Release Engineering... giusto quelle persone che preparano LiveCD e Stages... è già capitato che per minime distrazioni /etc/hosts o /etc/resolve.conf finissero col defaultare sugli indirizzi di Chris o di qualche altro release engineer. 
> 
> la questione a me sembrava chiarita.....
> 
> non dovranno esserci spero altri trecento utenti che dicano la stessa cosa .....

 

io volevo sapere un tuo parere il merito al fatto che due file diversi possano corrispondere in MD5, SHA1 e firma gpg, inoltre volevo sapere se secondo te è possibile che uno generi un file del genere solo per modificare gli indirizzi dns di un pc.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Signori, cortesemente, posso esortarvi ad attenervi al topic? Sono stato io che ho chiesto a alain-elkann se sapeva come controllare le firme dell'iso. Ha risposto, in maniera non precisa, ma ha risposto.

Ora, se si procedesse a dibattere il vero problema e se si evitasse di incrementare il rumore del topic, sarebbe un'ottima cosa per tutti.

Per inciso, se volete continuare a redarguire alain-elkann, c'è sempre questo topic.

Ciao.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> Per inciso, se volete continuare a redarguire alain-elkann, c'è sempre questo topic.

 

Ciao.[/quote]

oohhh

ma che è un nuovo sport ?????

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ma che è un nuovo sport ?????

 

No, direi che è il caso di chiudere, anche alla luce dello scompiglio che hai creato su tutti i forum, non solo qui.

Dopo esserci consultati abbiamo deciso di chiedere il tuo ban ai site admin... 

Non dovrebbe essere una novità dato che già in questo topic avevo riconosciuto che era stato un mio errore non farlo subito.

----------

